

Ask HN: CSS The Right Way? - stevewilhelm

To piggy back on the recent post, &#x27;Javascript: The Right Way?&#x27; [1], I ask the same question regarding CSS.<p>I find it very difficult to learn to do well. Any suggestions on how to go about doing so. Books, tutorials, great examples in Github, frameworks recommendations welcome.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7074307
======
pablovidal85
The best tip I can give anybody about mastering a language is "read other's
code", pick some good project or author in github (use the search engine
there) and read every line, try to understand the "character" of the language,
how is constructed and organized, instead of the looking too much at the
tokens (identifiers, statements, etc).

------
codez
Well seeing as there is those other sites, how about we just make our own??

I can put together a page and we decide which things are important to know in
CSS from opinion then when people want to disagree or contribute they can??

For example, important things IMO would be float when getting elements side by
side, and how to correctly use position.

But what else?

How to do animations is a good one I think too.

EDIT: So I created a repo for this here [https://github.com/jh3y/css-the-
right-way](https://github.com/jh3y/css-the-right-way)

EDIT: Asked for help here.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7079505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7079505)

------
27182818284
I'd like to know more too. I constantly feel like I am just blundering my way
through CSS until it works or I get the CSS framework of the day to work for
me. I'm at the level where I use LESS to compile to CSS, and I still feel like
I'm just like a day 0 amateur

------
chrisjlee84
[http://smacss.com/](http://smacss.com/)

------
breathesalt
I highly recommend this book: [http://www.amazon.com/Pro-CSS-HTML-Design-
Patterns/dp/159059...](http://www.amazon.com/Pro-CSS-HTML-Design-
Patterns/dp/1590598040)

------
isleyaardvark
Look up OOCSS and/or SMACSS. Twitter Bootstrap is an example of SMACSS
principles at work.

------
mattwritescode
Read others code and practise. Lots of practise.

------
franklaemmer
offtopic but: [http://www.phptherightway.com/](http://www.phptherightway.com/)

~~~
deadfall
offtopic but:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7074307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7074307)

